
A Comparison of Programming Languages in Economics: An Update [pdf] - ulucs
https://www.sas.upenn.edu/~jesusfv/Update_March_23_2018.pdf
======
bshipp
_> PyPy has stagnated_

seems to me that they just released updates bringing it in alignment with
python 3.6, which is only one version behind current, no? I'm curious why they
couldn't run the pure python implementations through PyPy to test...

